# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  .ذكرى وفاة ابي الحنون.

## *زهرة البنفسج*

اكتب حروف اسمك بدم قلبي ولعلي اوفي بحقك..
ثلاثة احرف قليله لئكن تعني الكثير..
رحلت ولن ترجع..
وتركت قلبي حزين يعاني.
ذكرى وفاتك في قلبي..
سنه وكأنها يوم..
يال ذلك اليوم في نفس هالشهر والتاريخ..
يوما لن انساه ولن ينمحي من ذاكرتي.
رحلت وأخدك الموت..
لئكنك لن ترحل عن مخيلتي..
سنحياعلي ذكراك..
وستبقي في القلب للأبد..
خيالك حولي اين ذهبت..
في يقضتي وفي نومي تأتي ..
أفكر دئما اين وصلت..تعال وخذني معك أسيرة في مقبرة الاحزان..
متي سأجتمع معك..
متي سأرحل وألقاك تنتضرني ..
مسرورا بمجيئي.. أبنتك التي تحبها ستأتي عاجلا ام اجلا يشيعونني ويزفونني اليك..
سيأخذني الموت ..وتفرح بمجيئي اليك ..
سألتقي بك يأبي الحنون عند مماتي ..
أنتضرني ..25/ذو القعده/1426
تاريخ وفاة ابي الحنون
في يوم الثلاثاء 
الساعة 12.10ليلا   :closedeyes:

----------


## اسير الهوى

الف الاجر اهديه لعيونك يازهرة..
واتحملي قسا هالدنيا المرة..
ولاتخلي الهم يتعبك بقهره..
وشوفي حياتك من داخل وبرة..
معافية باذن الله وبايمانك متسترة..
الله يكفيك كل البلى وكل شره..
رحمه الله وحشره مع محمد وآل محمد واسكنه فسيح جناته..
*عظم الله اجرك اختي العزيزة وآخر الاحزان..*
*وهذا حال الدنيا ...* *تحلي بالصبر والايمان*
تحياتي...ياسر...

----------


## ِAmeer

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّة فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي
صدق الله العظيم* 
لا يسعني في هذا المقام إلا أن أقول لك أختي زهرة البنفسج عظم الله لك الأجر وأحسن الله لك العزاء وجعله الله الأحزان ولا أراك الله مكروه ورزقه الله من فضله الكريم. وقال أبا القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:
*(إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جاريةأو علم ينتفع به أوولد صالح يدعو له).*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّة فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي
صدق الله العظيم*



*عظم الله اجرك اختي زهرة* 

*وجعله الله اخر الاحزان* 

*وهذه سنة الحياة* 

*ولكن مثل ما قال الاخ امير وذكر الحديث عن الرسول الاكرم ( ص )* 


(إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جاريةأو علم ينتفع به أوولد صالح يدعو له).

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

اجرنا واجركم اخواني شكرا علي تواجدكم الجميل 
ذكرى لن تزول بمرور الايام 
ذكرى ومأساة مره
علي قلبي 
اتحرى شوقا الي ملاقاته في جنات الخلد 
تسلمو جميعا لكرم مروركم الجميل

----------


## القلب المرح

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾



** رحم الله من يقرأ لروحه وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحة قبلها الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

ان شاء الله اخر عزيز تفقديه اختي 
وعظم الله لك الاجر
وجميل ماخطته يمناك من حزن يملئ القلب بالبكاء 
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

شكرا لك علي تواجدك اخي العزيز 
لئكن عن جد قلبي يملئه البكاء 
لئكن الدموع واقفه حيرانه 
تملئى عيني ولاتذرفها
تريد من يقف معاها في حزنها 
لئكن من سيقف معك 
لااحد لايوجد احد 
اين انت من يقف معي
في احزاني واهاتي 
ذهبت ولم تعد 
تركتني وذهيت وجعلتني اعاني 
ذهب ابي فلماذا ذهبت انت ايضا 
تعال وقف معي فأنا احتاجك 

تسلم اخي القلب المرح علتواجد الجميل

----------


## همسات وله

ابكي واذرفي دمع العيون 
واطرحي من قلبك كل هم السنون 
وارسلي من قلبك كل امنيات الوجع 
وامسحي دمعك وارحمي ذاك القلب الحنون 
واطلبي من الله ان يسكنه جنات النعيم 

الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو ويمسح على قلبك 
وتعيشين وتتذكرين 
الله يعطيك طولة العمر 
وتتطلبين الرحمه والغفران له

مع تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## بيسان

عظم الله لك الاجر 

اختي  العزيزه الانساان لابد له من محطة يقف فيها
فاذا بذلك اليوم اتى وخطااف منكِ اجمل شي سندك بالحياه

ولكن اخيه هل تقبلين ان تعذبي اباكِ بهذا النوواح والعويل 

اختي العزيزه انا معكِ باانك فقدتي شي غالِ عليك 

هو سندك نور عينك ولكن لاعتراض على رحمة

اختي الدعااء سلاح المؤمن ادعي باان يجمعك الله مع ابيك في دار الجنان
وتقر عينك برؤيته ..

اخيه قلبي يعتصر الم لهذه الذكرى المريره التي تمرينا بها

فبالله عوونك وبااهل البيت تمسكِ به ..

واكوني كما حلمك بك ابيك يوما انت تكووني شي ما

والله يوفقك ويسدد خطااكِ

----------


## سعيد درويش

مهما تكون بعيد عني ****** القلب يصبر على نوحه

ياللي إنت من صغر سني ***** علمتني السر ما أبوحه

كنت الأبو القريب مني ****** ليتك يا ربي ما أخذت روحه

أستغفر الله لكني ******* رسمته ملاك في لوحة

بقلبه الكبير مكني ******* أعيش حياتي في دوحة

كلامي فيه ما يكفي ******* وشهادتي فيه مجروحة

بالأمس كان قريب مني ******* واليوم ربي أخذ روحه

ذكراه دوم تقتلني ******* دونه حياتي مدبوحة

إرحمه يارب وإغفر لي ****** والجنة تكون ممنوحة

عبدك وطالبك تصبرني ***** وذنوبي عندك ممسوحة


كلمات : سعيد درويش


الله يرحمة ويسكنه فسيح جناته وتقبلي عزائي أختي العزيزة زهرة البنفسج أخيك سعيد درويش

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

شكرا اختي همسات وله علي تواجدك الجميل 
الله يرحم المؤمنين اجمعين
وتسلمي علتواجد 
تسلمي حبيبتي بيسان علي تواجدك الجميل 
اكيد ادعي اليه ولن انساه ابدا 
لكن الدموع تدرف عندما اتذكره واتخيله 
فماذا اعمل

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلم اخي سعيد درويش علائضافه الجميله
الله يصبر الجميع يارب 
يسعدني تواجدكم الدئم وصبري علي فقدان الاب الحنون

----------


## hope

(انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)

عظم الله لش الأجر
الله يصبرش  غناتي

هدي الدنيا  كل منا ليه يومه والموت حق 




بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


الي جنات الخلد انشاء الله

الكلمات روعه والله تدمع العيون لما اقراها 

الله يصبرش على فراقه

يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## Princess

*حينما تنساب من العين عبرة ساخنه وتتلوها اخواتها تعينها لتحفر مجرى الم دفين على الخدود........*
*تستشعر بقلب حاضر ذكرى غائب او مفقود ...............*
*فتعصر القلب وتمزج الروح باهات والم غير محدود..........*
*ان كانت تلك الذكرى دفينة تنتظر غائب ليحييها فعله يوما يعود*
*وان كان الذكرى حية تتحسر على حبيب مفقود..........*
*حينها فلتكن هذه الذكرى مكلله بالدعاء*
*وبصادق الرجاء*
*لخالقنا رب السماء* 
*ان يحشرهم وايانا مع الأولياء والأنبياء والأصفياء*
*ولا نملك الا ان نذكرهم بالفاتحه*
*راحة العبد في قبره حين يودع دنيانا* 
* ##################################*
*رحم الله من قرأ الفاتحه واهدى ثوابها لوالد زهورتي وموتى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*               بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم*مالك يوم الدين*اياك نعبد واياك نستعين*اهدنا الصراط المستقيم*صراط اللذين انعمت عليهم*غير المغضوب عليهم  ولا الضالين*
*صدق الله العلي الأعلى العظيم*

*وعظم الله اجرش حياتي وجعله الله اخر احزانكم امين*
*ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## فرح

رحم الله من قرأ الفاتحه واهدى ثوابها لوالد زهورتي وموتى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم*مالك يوم الدين*اياك نعبد واياك نستعين*اهدنا الصراط المستقيم*صراط اللذين انعمت عليهم*غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين*
*صدق الله العلي الأعلى العظيم*
*تسلمي حبيبتي* 
*وجعله الله اخر الاحزان* 
* تحياااااااتي  فــــــــرح
*

----------


## محمد

يــا قبــر أعــــز وأغلــى النــــاس


يا قبر أعز إنسان غالي رقد فيـك 
خفف عليـــــه مـن التـراب الثقيلـي 

يا قبر مانــــي طيبه عقـب راعيـك 
اللـــي رعاني صـار عنـدك نزيلـي 

أغليك أنـا يا قـــبر من حب راعيـك 
مــرحوم يا راعي الوفـا والجميلـي 

ياللــي سكنت القبر صوتي يناديـك 
مـــوتك جرح قلبي وهديـت حيلـي 

ما أنساك والله ليــن قبري يوازيـك 
وأعلـــن من الدنيا العريضه رحيلـي 

وأمـوت كـل مـا حـل طاريــــــــــك 
كنت أفتكر عمــرك معانـا طويلـي 

يبكي عليك البيت مـن عرض أهاليك 
لــــي دخلت البيـت دمعـي يسيلـي 

قلبي أحترق وظهري انكسر من فرقاك
والحين أموت وأحيى من أشتياقي 

فزيت من نومي أنادي عليك وبجيك
أدري أنك تحس فيني بس ماني مطوله عليك


ما أنساك والله ليــن قبري يوازيـك 
وأعلـــن من الدنيا العريضه رحيلـي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

الله يعافيك حبيبتي حورر علي تواجدك الجميل اسفه عمري اذا بكيتش 
الروعه هو تواجدك 
شكرا اميرة المرح تسلمي ..اجرنا وجرك عزيزتي وتسلمي علئضافه الحلوه وشكرا لكم علي وقفتكم الجميله لي 
تسلمي اختي فرح علتواجد وجعل الله ايامكي فرح 
تسلم اخي محمد علتواجد الجميل والرئع وعلي الكلمات الرئعه

----------


## MOONY

عظم الله لك الأجر والكل ماشي على هالطريق وربي يرحم جميع المؤمنين بالرحمة واسكنه الله واسع جناته وطول الله عمرش وانشاء الله أخر الأحزان

----------


## إيلاف

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾*
* مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾*
* اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
* صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

**
***زهرة البنفسج** 
*أدرك مدى صعوبة فقد الأحبه .. خاصة وان فقيدكِ هو والدكِ ..*
*ومكانته ليست كأي شخص آخر ..*
*لكن .. هذه حال الدنيا .. لقاء و وداع .. موت وحياه ..*
*أطلبي له بالرحمة والغفران ..*

*حروفكِ أثرت في نفسي كثيرا ..*
*لاحرمكِ الله من غالي ..*
*كوني بخير غاليتي ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

اجرنا واجرك اختي موني تسلمي علتواجد عزيزتي
شكرا اختي ايلاف علتواجد الرئع وعلي كلماتك الجميله

----------


## ام باسم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّة فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي
صدق الله العظيم*
لا يسعني في هذا المقام إلا أن أقول لك أختي زهرة البنفسج عظم الله لك الأجر وأحسن الله لك العزاء وجعله الله الأحزان ولا أراك الله مكروه ورزقه الله من فضله الكريم. وقال أبا القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:
*(إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جاريةأو علم ينتفع به أوولد صالح يدعو له).*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

تسلمي اختي ام باسم علتواجد الجميل 
اجرنا واجرك اختي

----------

